# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  What you think of duels one on one?

## joão paulo

How about we make duels one on one?

This duel lasted a week and at the end there is a vote to see which of the two is best.
 :Evil:

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, how about me against you, JP?!  :Razz: 

Of course, that wouldn't be fair, who'd decide who duels whom? It could get complicated like a GIMP duel, which I wouldn't participate, as I'm no GIMPer. You'd almost have to have multiple duels going on, and winning duelers would compete with other winning duelers.

Its got possibilities, but could be complicated and could only work with lots of participants.

I voted, "Yes", but I don't know how well this would work. Any other opinions on this?

If there were enough "new blood" interest, it might work better as a lite challenge as well.

GP

----------


## Ascension

Some random quick thoughts:

1.  Set up brackets, like in college hoops, but draw names by random for the match-ups (out of a pool of those who volunteer to join in).

2.  Start with a base sketch that has to be done up proper.

3.  Start with one idea, like a town, or a castle, or something and best map wins.

4.  Set limits as to size...like what can you do with a 500 x 500 pixel map?

5.  Lite challenges are probably the best place as not too many would want to get bogged down for a full month in a duel only to have to do it again next month.

6.  Generate something random, split it down the middle, each person gets one half.

7.  Use that rpg city generator to make a city, then let each person try to devise a siege of that town...most plausible strategy wins (by popular vote).

Anyways, it's got some possibilities, as does the further idea of a co-operative map contest (like one person does one part and another person does another part) and teams are picked out of a hat.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Some random quick thoughts:
> 
> 1.  Set up brackets, like in college hoops, but draw names by random for the match-ups (out of a pool of those who volunteer to join in).
> 
> 2.  Start with a base sketch that has to be done up proper.
> 
> 3.  Start with one idea, like a town, or a castle, or something and best map wins.
> 
> 4.  Set limits as to size...like what can you do with a 500 x 500 pixel map?
> ...


I love the idea of two people starting with a base image, and especially if you give half to each contestant and see how the two join with different styles...  Say for example, A would get 1 half of an island and B would get the other half to map.

----------


## joão paulo

Thanks to all for comments.

And good information Ascencion.

Of course this is an idea that needs to be implemented, but the original idea is a participant challenge another participant for a challenge.

----------


## Hoel

Look at my opposing fortresses idea, it's kinda like this.

----------


## joão paulo

> Look at my opposing fortresses idea, it's kinda like this.


Looks like a good idea too.

Let's see what the community thinks Hoel.

----------


## Redrobes

I think the idea of a tree like a footie match league where you all start on the bottom rung and get paired up randomly with another and all duke it out on one mini challenge then winner goes on to next round with a different mini challenge (determined after the previous one had finished) until two remain and duke it out for the win / runner up would be a cool idea. The challenges would have to be quite short so maybe a week per round each say. If we got about 16 or 32 people to do it then it would be easy to set up and take 4 or 5 weeks. If the number is more uneven then we would have to have groups of three instead of two at some points in the tier system but we would know that before it started. Might have to hold off starting the challenge until enough people throw their gauntlets down - at very least need an even number of starters but probably a number divisible by 4 or something like that would be better.

It would have to be a really random starting grid tho. And it would be cool if there was a way to set that up so that it was completely automated by some random event which determined the starting grid. Maybe we all choose a number and use random.org's numbers at a certain known point in time to determine the order. If people pull out for any reason then your challenger gets lucky and goes through with a bye.

You could start with a list of say 24 people, take one random number, do a modulo 24 on it and select that person as first box. Take next random number modulo 23 and remove that person as box number 2 (i.e. challenger to number 1), keep doing that until all 24 are boxed up into starting pairs. Would be bad to get paired up with known multi challenge winners but at least if it were random you don't feel slighted by the luck of the draw.

And at least in this Guild World Cup, if you get paired up with Brazil you might stand a chance to win - heh heh...

----------


## torstan

Equally it could be like a squash ladder - you can challenge anyone above you to a match, and if you win you swap places. Challenge laid down by the challenger, winner decided by popular vote. You can decline a challenge, but you move down one place.

----------


## Hoel

I'd prefer an Elo-ladder to a squash ladder.

----------


## Steel General

While I like the idea overall, I think this would be a bit tough to pull off due to availability of time. It's pretty obvious some of us (me as an example) have much more free time then others.

----------


## Nomadic

I am for it but my biggest problem is that players paired up with professionals might just drop out.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I am for it but my biggest problem is that players paired up with professionals might just drop out.


I was thinking somewhat the same thing.  What if we get the entrants who would like to participate and post a poll:

John
Mike
Jill
Mary 
Ted
Bill
Randy
....


Have guild members vote in a multi select poll and top 4 winners take that round's challenge, randomly chosen by the staff as to who challenges who.   2 weeks for the Semi finals and 2 weeks for the finals and you have winner for the month.   

The following month, those 4 contestants are removed from the poll.  Then... depending on how big the stable size is, it may be 1,2, 3 or more months before the contestants from previous months are allowed back into the pool for the poll.

----------


## Redrobes

> I am for it but my biggest problem is that players paired up with professionals might just drop out.


Yeah thats true, I dont want to be paired up with one of them... oh wait a minute... 

What about a handicap based on previous challenges won ?

I think the choice has to be random or on a ladder type affair. I don't like the idea of a club picking who goes with who.

----------


## Nomadic

You know there's a photomanipulation contest site called worth1000 that does this sort of thing really well. They have two areas. The first one is a beginner area that offers easy contests. If you have won at least 3 contests you are banned from participating in that one. The other area is the standard area where anyone can participate.

----------


## Valarian

> Equally it could be like a squash ladder - you can challenge anyone above you to a match, and if you win you swap places. Challenge laid down by the challenger, winner decided by popular vote. You can decline a challenge, but you move down one place.





> I'd prefer an Elo-ladder to a squash ladder.


:eek: I prefer the squash ladder idea. I understand how that one works and don't have to resort to seven-dimensional mathematics to work out where I'd go.  :Very Happy: 

I don't think it'd work as a monthly challenge, but as an ongoing thing it'd be interesting. A Cartographer's Guild league.

----------


## Hoel

About Elo ladder:
There's some nice programs to calculate it for you, you just put in the winner and looser and let the program generate the rankings.
And then you'd be able to do as many or as few duels as you please and you won't loose you're ranking if you're gone a while.

----------


## Ascension

After all of this discussion/debate I must say that I probably would not be taking part anyhow...I'm not that interested in kills or defeating opponents just to up my guild ranking like in MMO guilds.  It has potential to be fun but it also has potential to get out of hand with people rubbing in the face of others to increase their own self-esteem.  Ok, that's my psychologist side talking...my pessimist side says that I'd be crushed in the first round anyway  :Smile:  

My paladin side would say to combine this with the idea of a tutorial challenge--best tut wins and everyone gains some knowledge...sort of like dueling tuts for something like making forests.  

My gladiator side says "one map to rule them all"...everyone makes one map, map vs map to determine the winner, and then that map goes on to the next round to take on another opponent's map, and so forth until we have one map to rule them all.  This way we don't have to make multiple maps.

If I had a chaotic-evil side it would probably say something like..."monkey butts, red, willow death"...which sounds like a really cool idea for map.......

----------


## joão paulo

This is becoming a joke guys.
It was not my intention to make a ring of battle here just a different way to compete.

But if you prefer ...

...just let the carnage begin  :Evil:

----------


## bryguy

wow lol 9 yes 9 no, that makes a net vote (thats what its called right?) of 0.. wow lol I find that funny

[/offtopic]

I love the idea of doing duels. How about Gimpers against Gimpers and photoshopers against photoshopers, with the final 2 being a gimper against a photoshoper?

----------


## Lich

What if People want to use otehr maping tools?

----------


## Redrobes

What might be cool would be two to four teams against each other. Make the teams up with about the same amount of rep each. Then you can have mainly gimpers and mainly photoshoppers if you wanted and do a complicated map where bits of it are done by the members of the team. That would be less confrontational surely and probably more balanced too. Might be a way to map a sizable and complicated bit of CWBP all in one go.

----------


## Ascension

Not a bad idea at all, I could go for that.  I was also just thinking of grade school kickball...have a CL be team captain and we pick people to be on our team.  I'm picking all the fine ladies and we'll whoop some bootay.

----------

